# Soil Test Results from Logan Labs, need some recommendations



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I could use some help. Attached are my results for the $25 "standard soil test" from Logan Labs. It doesn't have all the fancy charts like many of the soil tests posted on here. I'm not sure how to read this and where is my total nitrogen? If someone could please decode this for me and offer some recommendations, I would be very grateful. Thank you.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You have a low CEC, so the soil won't hold on to nutrients too good. The phosphorus is very low.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I've started a spoonfeeding approach. I've also started a 0-45-0 TSP regimen. Something is binding up the nutrient uptake.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What are you seeing?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Why do you say something is binding up nutrients?


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Lots of light green/yellow stunted growth.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

What have you applied since this soil test? How much did you apply last year in lbs of nutrient per 1000 sq ft? So you have pictures of the lawn?

Whatever you applied last year was likely not enough to correct any deficiencies - thus the soil test this spring. It is possible that nutrients are being tied up in the soil, but you still significant phosphorus deficiencies.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Lawn is new. It was a wooded lot that we cleared, all poplar and oak, no pines. Builder hydroseeded spring 2019 which was a total failure, as I expected. They are a total joke, but it was required by the county to seed. I renovated/seeded sept 2019. Starter fert two weeks later and again 5 weeks later. Urea winter app early December. Lawn came in very nicely in the fall with about 3lbs total N applied.

It didn't and still doesn't want to wake up this year. This year I have applied .5 of N from lefteover starter fertilizer and .5 of p205, both over several apps during the past 4 or 5 weeks.

However, I am getting striping from the N apps, so something IS happening. The stripes are 12" wide, dark green, and uniform. I've used this spreader for years at my old home and never had striping. It's odd. It could be the spreader and I'm overdue for an update. I'm buying a nice spreader this week, so it will be a non-issue going forward.


----------

